

Bringing web applications to your Desktop with Prism - khelll
http://www.khelll.com/blog/web/bringing-web-applications-to-your-desktop-with-prism/

======
Plugawy
Still no extensions and API for notifications?

SSBs are quite cool - but only if you have something than a 'browser without
the toolbars' - look at Fluid (mac) or Bubbles (windows).

